# Silvia Spotted



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

spotted an s15 over buy lynhaven mall any of u guys saw it before


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Thats tight!


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Probably some old rich bastard who was talked into getting a sylvia by some teenager....::sigh::


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

haha true... lol


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Well ...ok fine I'm just trying to up my rank. Anywhoot 1580 outshines just about anything.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

*YOU CAN'T HAVE S15 SILVIAS IN THE US AS YOUR OWN CAR!!!!!*
even tho the S15 is OBD-II/ LEV compliant, it was never certified for sale in american. it does not have DOT certification as well as legal lighting, tires, safety devices, etc. if you are trying to smuggle on here to register as a 240sx, they still cost A LOT!! about 1.5 to 2 million yen and about 2-4grand just to ship it over here. if you get caught with a s15 in the US, now u got urself a nice 30-40grand metal cube. the dmv will usually crush all cars that have been illegaly impoted. only way there can be a s15 in the US is for a *COMPANY* to bring it here as a *DEMONSTRATION*. the car has to be returned or crushed after 1 year


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

wut if its a conversion?


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

People bring skylines here dont they?.. they were never ment to be here... people have brought Civic Type R's here.. one of my friends had one but then sold it because insurence only covered it as a CX... why couldnt they bring an S15?


----------



## beansnrice (Jul 5, 2003)

they do import s15's. motorex does... as well as s14 silvias, s13 180's, evolutions, skylines, civic r's, type r's, etc, etc...


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

The skylines are legally imported here because of all the paperwork and crash testing MotoRex went through. The civic type r was probably a very well done conversion. In order for the S15 to be legally imported, you have to go through a lot of paperwork and have like 3 models on hand for crash testing. Not to mention some alterations to the headlights to make them DOT approved and a few other modifications... I believe MotoRex was considering importing them here...

A lot of the Jspec vehciles you see at car shows and drifting events are just for demonstration. For off road use only. Same thing with the Lotus Elise, you can buy them from the dealers, but they must never drive on public roads.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

it was probably a conversion...


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

i think it was a conversion but i never said it was a real one (vsp3c) chill out dude


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

yea those r my thoughts too i think it was a conversion.. But it is possible to import them here and the CTR my friend had was no joke.. it was the real thing he went through about 10k dollars to make it legal.... anywho.. whoever ones this S15 that started all this.. is tite.. hehe


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

s15 silvias are sick  with the money to import a s15 silvia, i could turn my 240sx into a vette raper


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

my buddies max is a Z06 raper!

i know it was off subject... but I love the idea of raping vettes... hehe


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *my buddies max is a Z06 raper!
> 
> i know it was off subject... but I love the idea of raping vettes... hehe  *


*DDDRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL*


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

yea, when that happens i kno my car is almost good enough....


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

beansnrice said:


> *they do import s15's. motorex does... as well as s14 silvias, s13 180's, evolutions, skylines, civic r's, type r's, etc, etc... *


uh, im pretty sure they dont. on their site they say they dont import anything for anyone other than skylines.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

megaseth said:


> *uh, im pretty sure they dont. on their site they say they dont import anything for anyone other than skylines. *


lol owned.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

http://www.motorex.net/stocklist.html says it right there on top of the stock list


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ouch... that had to hurt...


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

eh


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Ok people, it's time for me to put it down, I've seen S15 Sylvias in the U.S. and Canada, and even years before motorex, I've seen 1 R32Gt-s In my own city. whodathunkit?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

yeah, some guy out in Cally has a yellow S15 he takes to shows, its not street legal.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

i've sat in an R32... they are legal. there are two that i know of in my city.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Man, I'd kill for a R32 gt-t, basically a better 240.


----------



## beansnrice (Jul 5, 2003)

well if motorex doesn't... someone is bound to. there are other companies that import cars.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Man..screw a motorex...y'know they never did any damn testing? They're pretty much bootleg, yet no one's really noticed I bet.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Drft1580 said:


> *y'know they never did any damn testing? They're pretty much bootleg, yet no one's really noticed I bet.*


oh really? so basically they are importing skylines and then saying they are legalizing them to the government, and sending them bogus facts and testing that they "did" real smart...geez u should of joined these forums earlier we could of really needed brains like you back in the days 

if u put a skyline trhough emissions testing here, that is sold from motorex, it will pass. hmmm i guess since they are not legalizing them we might as well just buy on and have it shipped from japan, since motorex is not legalizing them i'm pretty sure they will pass if we juts import one


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Quit being a skeptic, look at the facts....1. they're bootleg
2. bogus papers to the government? like that's hard 3. IF you really wanted to import any imports...you should do it from australia, the australian dollar has dropped a lil so prices are ALOT better.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

make a thread in the skyline section... see what they have to say


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *Quit being a skeptic, look at the facts....1. they're bootleg
> 2. bogus papers to the government? like that's hard 3. IF you really wanted to import any imports...you should do it from australia, the australian dollar has dropped a lil so prices are ALOT better. *





RazorGTR said:


> Hey guys and gals. I am going to make this so very simple. There has been no less than 10 threads over the past couple of months about questions of legalizing and bringing in Skylines to the States.
> 
> I am going to lay this out in such simple terms.
> 
> ...


You don't know anything about this do you? I'm guessing you just play Gran Turismo or watched 2F2F and go "OH WOW A SKYLINE OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG" You seriously need to get a grip on reality. Motorex is not full of bullshit, they only import Skylines and CWest parts. No testing? What the hell are you talking about, they did CRASH testing on the cars you dipwad.
Now, what else can I say? I dont have anymore to say...
















Imma go play Starcraft now, anyone wanna come?  
Oh yeah, and "drft1580" i dont see why you have drft in your name...


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

that's a nice write up...

very informative..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i like the pictures


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

haha, yeah, same here. Chris, thats on MotoRex's site. its their FAQ section, but what better way to explain something. by the way, who is that girl?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Its cheaper to move to japan and own a skyline there than it is to just ship a skyline here. Why not import it to mexico and keep it down there? they have a lot more open, un-patrolled roads...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

megaseth said:


> *haha, yeah, same here. Chris, thats on MotoRex's site. its their FAQ section, but what better way to explain something. by the way, who is that girl? *


that girl is becoming famous in these parts of the forums  



> Its cheaper to move to japan and own a skyline there than it is to just ship a skyline here. Why not import it to mexico and keep it down there? they have a lot more open, un-patrolled roads...


well of course its cheaper in japan, thats where they are made... i don't get why u would buy a skyline and ship it to mexico... we in in the United States. so ur saying we buy a skyline and when we feel like driving it, go to mexico and have a blast? just a lil weird to me =/


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

EVERYONE....MOVE TO MEXICO AND BUY A SKYLINE....i know thats where i want to live just to drive a car.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *Man..screw a motorex...y'know they never did any damn testing? They're pretty much bootleg, yet no one's really noticed I bet. *


i would like to see you import a skyline without motorex. do you know how much paperwork they have to go through?? not to mention crash skylines to pass the us safety inspections. they also have to do some mods on the cars themselves to make it street legal in the us. ppl talk a lot of shit about motorex but if you sat down with one of the high ranked employees there and talked about it, you would understand why they charge you so much and yadi yadi ya.. (my friend has a friend that is a high ranked employee at motored..he actually lives right by motorex)

EDIT: HOLY SHIT, WHILE I WAS TYPING THIS UP, A WHOLE BUNCH OF CRAP HAPPENED THAT MADE THIS POST IRRELAVENT..DAMMIT


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wishihadda TT-Z said:


> *EVERYONE....MOVE TO MEXICO AND BUY A SKYLINE....i know thats where i want to live just to drive a car. *


lol hahahaha... 

Drft1580 , is just trying to be smart. but he ended up making himself look like a dumbass, i bet ur one of those people who thought we shouldn't of gone to war huh?


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *Ok people, it's time for me to put it down, I've seen S15 Sylvias in the U.S. and Canada, and even years before motorex, I've seen 1 R32Gt-s In my own city. whodathunkit? *


only 1? how quaint.

if anything, theres too many skylines around, especially r33s, there hanging around like a bad smell, bit like NA s13s..

*edit: and its SILVIA ffs! says on teh farken badge.*


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

*Silvia - Sylvia?*

we do people persist on spelling silvia "sylvia"? do they need pictures of the f***ing badges??? i dont have any pic redily available if someone would like to help the grammatically and import subculturally challenged with some photos of the badges please post them.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

intrepid said:


> *if anything, theres too many skylines around, especially r33s, there hanging around like a bad smell, bit like NA s13s..*


hahaha i think that was a stab at us US people with our KA's  
hahah yea i hate it when people spell is sylvia, you kno for SURE that they are not a driver of a 240sx and that guy, IMHO he is bullshitting ALL OF US.

welcome home sniperboss


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

*hehe*

west from zilvia.net is thinking of naming his daughter silvia.... hehe all i need now is to make my car a "silvia" then marry a hot japanese chick also named silvia and ill be in heaven ( this is in regards to drift240sxdrag's sig)


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Jesus Christ our savior people, Jeez I'm just trying to get my rank higher on this forum. And yes, I've seen all that text 'Jeffforsale', yes I'm being a smart-ass, why do I spell silvia sylvia, just to be different from you 240sxdrag, drft is for drift dumby, y'kno that thing you're afraid of doing because you're one of those people that squirm in your bucket seat and cry to be let out of my car. ty have a nice day.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if ur trying to get ur rank higher on this forum, stop arguing with ppl that have higher rank on this forum.. such as drift/drag, bizzy b, gripen, bumping 240, blue bob, etc and don't make fun of them either


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey, fuck that they came at my ridiculous post like a flock of pessimistic perfectionists, with the purpose of fuckin my world up.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if u chilled out and took things calmly and asked them to chill out as well respectfully, it would've turned out better. it's like a test that they give u..to see if you can take the criticism and see if u are worthy of their respect. so just chill out a bit (i'm not saying to kiss ass btw..)


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

eh, it doesn't matter I just put it down just for a chuckle, didn't know we had motorex fanatics here.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

> Man..screw a motorex...y'know they never did any damn testing? They're pretty much bootleg, yet no one's really noticed I bet.


that statement is what drift240sxdrag reacted to. it was a rather unresearched comment and instead of fighting back you could have just apologized for it



> Quit being a skeptic, look at the facts....1. they're bootleg
> 2. bogus papers to the government? like that's hard 3. IF you really wanted to import any imports...you should do it from australia, the australian dollar has dropped a lil so prices are ALOT better.


i'm sorry, but that comment was just plain ignorant. so our friend JeffForSale came in with the cold hard facts.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm one of them


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

either way... no harm done

learn somethin new everyday...


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

::sigh:: I'm rackin up alot of posts this way...ok I won't lie I've seen the info before and I know what's up...just bein an ass...soooo squashed?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you title is Nissan Enthusiast, but ur no Enthusiast, you're just a ricer.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I am too an enthusiast, I ooze with enthus....is this one of those tests?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nope, cold cut statement.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey! Look over there!!!! a SYLVIA!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

what's a sylvia look like? what kind of motor does it have....

I know what silvia's look like...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ok this is the last pots imma post in this section, about this topic, you're just post whoring at this time, if there is any information you want to give, then give it, other then that, there is no reason to post.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Yea this'll be my last post too.


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

Top 5 reasons a silvia is better than a woman 
1. never quits on you 
2. much sexier 
3. likes it hard and fast 
4. puts out in an instant 
5. dosent talk back


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

If the steering wheel was on the left then it wasn't a silvia


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Street Concepts said:


> *Top 5 reasons a silvia is better than a woman
> 1. never quits on you
> 2. much sexier
> 3. likes it hard and fast
> ...


top 5 reasons why Street Concepts is smoking crack :
1.the Silvia cannot cook
2.the Silvia does not have two boobs
3.the Sivlia does not give sex
4.Comparing a hot chick to a car is crazy.
5.will the silvia give u head?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH

i want a girl named silvia and a car named silvia at the same time..that would be tits

today, i woke up and silvia made me a huge breakfast..yummy. then i rode my silvia hard ALL morning long..didn't complain once and didn't quit until i did  when i got back home, silvia was waiting for me in bed..hmm..i love her boobies and she is just so damn sexy.. we had sex all day.. then both of us took silvia out to lunch. i felt like playing around and she loved it hard and fast.. after lunch, i took silvia out to the movies. she gave me head in the very back row..i tried to keep it down..

*DDDDRRRROOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLL*


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahah sounds like a porn vid to me


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *lol hahahaha...
> 
> Drft1580 , is just trying to be smart. but he ended up making himself look like a dumbass, i bet ur one of those people who thought we shouldn't of gone to war huh? *


oh well that makes me look like a dumbass too i guess....but all in good fun....
and, by the way, i was in favor of going to war!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nah i don't think ur dumbd, i thought the mexico thing was funny


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *hahaha i think that was a stab at us US people with our KA's
> *


not really, but alot of people here with sr20de's goign aroudn like they've got fast cars or something. 

so i'm more informed, how much power does a ka24d/e have anyway?


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *top 5 reasons why Street Concepts is smoking crack :
> 1.the Silvia cannot cook
> 2.the Silvia does not have two boobs
> 3.the Sivlia does not give sex
> ...


dudes, you must realise this, if it has tits or wheels, its trouble  i know


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

intrepid said:


> *not really, but alot of people here with sr20de's goign aroudn like they've got fast cars or something.
> 
> so i'm more informed, how much power does a ka24d/e have anyway? *


the de makes about 155hp and 160lbs-ft torque
the e makes about 145hp and 155lbs-ft torque i believe


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

Vspec is correct... and ok you got me with the 5 reasons why im on crack ... but like vspec said.. a japanese girl named silvia and a real silvia ( the car) and ill be in heaven :-D


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

heave can be achieved on earth


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Hmm..anyone seen any strawberries?


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

thanks for the info vsp3c, not much different from an sr20de, only a handful of kW.

i'd rather an aussie chick than a jap chick, haha.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u guys are picky, i just want a girl


----------



## Street Concepts (Feb 10, 2003)

Ill also take a latin girl named silvia its quite a common name amongst spanish families


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

a cute krn girl for me


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *u guys are picky, i just want a girl  *



take wut u can get!!! geez people


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

hey, could one of you aussie guys hook me up with a black Holden like Mel Gibson drove in mad max?

i have a girl, dont want another.

and my mom is named syliva, and shes hispanic. i told her nissan has a car named after her and we should get one, almost worked but not quite, so i got my 91 HB.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

megaseth said:


> *hey, could one of you aussie guys hook me up with a black Holden like Mel Gibson drove in mad max?
> 
> *


Are you talking about the Interceptor? If so, thats a 1973 Ford XB GT Coupe, the only other one i can think of is the Nightrider, that was a HQ Monaro Coupe, fulleh sikk!

you can get kits for these cars i think, not many replicas around though.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

well, drove two cars. the Interceptor was his police ride, the one painted in his departments colors. but the one at the end, the black one is what i want. hell, i'll take either. pretty badass cars. theres a mercury capri driving around here that looks like one. i think the year it is, is the years that it was just a Foxbody stang, only merc's version.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

megaseth said:


> *hey, could one of you aussie guys hook me up with a black Holden like Mel Gibson drove in mad max?
> 
> i have a girl, dont want another.
> 
> and my mom is named syliva, and shes hispanic. i told her nissan has a car named after her and we should get one, almost worked but not quite, so i got my 91 HB. *


my dad bought a 240sx for me thinking, "what's he gonna do with a nissan??" now he's thinking, "oh shit"


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

haha, yeah. when i got mine, my mom test drove it and almost kept it for herself. she liked it so much she wanted it.


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *u guys are picky, i just want a girl  *



AMEN to that!..........i dont care what her name is or where's she's from....anyone that will have me that can be considered semi-attractive is perfect for me!


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

I know this post got a little (heh...thats an understatment ) offtopic, but...

There is a guy here in WI that imported a CTR (right hand drive and everything) and then got it registered as a regular 6th gen hatch. Obviously he pulled some strings, and lied a little bit, but the point is that you CAN do it...just not legally. So there could very easialy be a Silvia running around somewhere in the states as someones daily driver. 

-Jake


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

> *take wut u can get!!! geez people  *


If I did, I'd have a Semi-size Sylvia dreaming of a Silvia!!!


----------

